# Skookum 34



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m currently looking at buying a Skookum 34, designed by Ed Monk and built by Skookum Marine in Port Townsend, WA. It''s got a full keel with cutaway forefoot, displacement 20,600lbs, keel displacement 6,700lbs, OAL 37''6", draft 5ft, fiberglass hull, cutter rigged. I''m interested in any information on sailing characteristics, stability, known problems with the boat, anything that can help me find out more. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Without knowing the water line length it''s tough to say but that''s one heavy boat. Won''t do well in anything under 15 knots.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That is one wildly overweight,grossly underballasted boat. Without knowing much more than the numbers, this sounds like a boat that would be useless as a sailboat in light air and terrible in heavier conditions as a result of its poor stability (shallow draft, narrow beam, and tiny ballast ratio) vs its high drag. 

Jeff


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

It will go to weather like a haystack in any air and will not sit very well at anchor. Rock and roll baby!

Dennis


----------



## dman (Dec 25, 2004)

Now here is one time when we can all agree(I think) that this boat seems to be heavy in the wrong places.I am a fan of full keel cruisers but there are good designs and bad in all types.I must try and find more info myself because these stats are really amazing for a fiberglass/any boat.You should look down to see if there are not tracks or treads attached.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I find all of your responses very interesting but not very helpful. Keep in mind that the Westsail 32''s displacement is 20,000lbs with a keel displacement of 7,000, draft of 5ft. Very comparable to the Skookum 34. It''s also known to be one of the greatest around-the-world cruising boats ever made. Seems like you''re jumping to conclusions pretty quickly for not having many facts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Found one <a href="http://www.yachtworld.com/core/listing/pl_boat_full_detail.jsp?slim=broker&boat_id=1364451&hosturl=sas&&ywo=sas&&units=Feet&access=Public&listing_id=1012&url=&hosturl=sas&&ywo=sas&">here</a href>. LWL = 27'' 6"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The specs on the Skookum 34 are not out of line with a Westsail 32, Valiant 32, or even a Bob Perry Tayana 37 design. Similar displacement, similar draft, beam, etc. 

I own a 45'' custom wood Ed Monk cutter and it is a superb sailing boat even at 20 tons. It''s not a light air boat, but it did log 180 mile days when it was cruised offshore. Hawaii 3x, 15 years in the South Pacific, Mexico, and Alaska. Similar design with a cutaway keel, attached rudder, double ender, staysail cutter design. Ed Monk designed fishing, yachts, commercial, and military boats for Northwest and Alaska waters. His designs are overbuilt and have beautiful traditional lines. The Skookum yard didn''t build many boats and used all glass layup, really solid construction. If you do a Yachtworld or Google search you can see a selection of Skookums, including fishing trawlers designed by Monk. I''ve seen some Skookum 53 boats up close at the dock and they look very comfortable cruising boats, but I have not been inside one. The 34'' has a short waterline and the double ended stern reduces the amount of available storage. The forepeak area and stern areas will be compromised. It may be a storage hassle factor on a long voyage but for 1-2 people I think it may be perfect cruising boat. Have a good survey done and a test sail as part of making the offer. Most people skip the survey part because of the cost and regret it later. The hull will probably survey perfectly, but need work on systems upgrading.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JeffC_,
That''s the one I''m looking at. 

Chuck_or,
We went for a little test sail today on Puget Sound. Only 15 knots of wind but I was really impressed with the way she sailed. Pointed high and locked right in. Very well-behaved and smooth. She was faster than I thought she''d be. I think it''s time to meet the owner and then get a survey done. It''s a one-owner boat and I think this little girl is part of his family. I hope I pass his survey.  He bought the hull and deck in ''73 and spent the next 12 years putting her together and finishing the interior before splashing the boat. He really did an excellent job and I''m interested in what a surveyor will find. Thanks for the reply. Are you still sailing your Skookum? I can''t wait to get this one offshore! 

Tarah


----------



## waybad (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I am waybad and have a Skookum 34. The spec that I saw quoted are wrong unless some one did somthing odd. The boat is 34 feet. beam is 10' 10 inch, ballast is 6,000lbs, displacement is 18,500 lbs, Water line is 27' 6 inches It draws 5 feet. It is a full keel, but does not have a cut away forefoot. It just sloops straight to the bottom of the keel at shallow slope. Which makes grounding much safer. Imersion is aprox 1000 lbs down per inch. When loaded down the W/L is 28' plus I have a inboard rig with a 50' mast from waterline. It is sloop rigged, but have the stay for a staysail. It sails well, its comfortable in the ocean, but is not a real light air boat, but it was not designed as a racing boat. I have to reef if winds are steady above 15 knots. I do not have a bow sprit, which I may add someday so I can drive it harder. I sailed in BC Johnston straight with 40 knots of wind triple reef main and storm jib and we were close hauled all day. It was a comfortable ride in 6 foot seas very close to geather over one, under one and threw one. It was a fun day. We were the only boat out their. We felt very safe in this solid built boat. It is heavy boat by todays standard. The stern wave slows this boat down a bit so I can only get 6.2 knots when everything is perfect. I have the original drawings. You can get them from Ed Monk JR.
Good Luck. Later Waybad


----------

